# AMNPS, struggling with it



## inkjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

Got my AMNPS a few days ago. Tossed it on the gas grill to burn the oil off. Loaded it with pellets and hit it with the torch. Put it on the grate of the BGE. Cracked the vent open, opened the daisy wheel just a bit. Couple hours later it was out. Hmmmm...removed the ash and put the remaining pellets in the microwave.  Nuked for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Back into the AMNPS, squirted a bit of Rutland gel. Let the gel burn itself out before shutting the lid. Couple hours later, even with the bottom vent of the BGE wide open it was out again. Next attempt, put a tray on the table, a bit more Rutland gel and leave it on the table. Should note that when it was in BGE it was sitting on top of a full load of wood. Can't help but wonder if it was just not getting enough air...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2015)

If you put it in a smoker that burns propane, wood, charcoal etc.....  the other fuels will consume all the air... It was designed for an electric smoker......

That being said, the mailbox mod will solve your problems....   burn the AMNPS outside the smoker and add the smoke to the smoker....

That also being said, Todd developed the AMNTS, tube smoker...  It works in low oxygen environments and high altitude....    Todd's a genius...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> If you put it in a smoker that burns propane, wood, charcoal etc.....  the other fuels will consume all the air... It was designed for an electric smoker......
> 
> That being said, the mailbox mod will solve your problems....   burn the AMNPS outside the smoker and add the smoke to the smoker....
> 
> That also being said, Todd developed the AMNTS, tube smoker...  It works in low oxygen environments and high altitude....    Todd's a genius...


Egg is not lit. I am just playing with it, trying to figure it out. But your answer confirmed what my thoughts were,  it wants air to burn. I have one of Todd's smoke tubes as well, it burned inside the Egg, with no wood in the Egg and the vents completely closed. Can't  help but wonder if I will need more airflow into the mailbox than what I currently have, but that will be my next test.
Dave, thanks for your answer. Was thinking it needed more air than what it was getting in the Egg. It was burning about half way up the first leg of it prior to going out, with and without nuking the pellets, which n my feeble brain meant it was not the pellets being damp. Thanks again Sir...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2015)

If a smoker has a small air inlet opening....  as the AMNPS burns, it will consume the oxygen until it can't burn any longer....   smoke has little oxygen...  air flow is important....   that's why smoke can cause botulism in foods....  botulism loves low oxygen environment...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

Went out sitting on the table


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2015)

What's youe elevation? There is a known issue at higher elevations. I have the 18", 12" & 6" tubes and have no issues keeping them going in any of my smokers (charcoal, gas, pellet). It'The inly issue I have is when temps are above 300, then the pellets ignite. So into the mailbox the tubes go.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 9, 2015)

It is possible that your pellets contain too much moisture.  I always microwave my pellets for one minute then rest for 5 or so and then microwave for another minute.  Other then moisture, lack of air is about the only thing that causes AZMPS to go out.  Of course, drippings off the meat will also cause it to go out.

Richard


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> What's youe elevation? There is a known issue at higher elevations. I have the 18", 12" & 6" tubes and have no issues keeping them going in any of my smokers (charcoal, gas, pellet). It'The inly issue I have is when temps are above 300, then the pellets ignite. So into the mailbox the tubes go.


About 1300'...



Bear55 said:


> It is possible that your pellets contain too much moisture.  I always microwave my pellets for one minute then rest for 5 or so and then microwave for another minute.  Other then moisture, lack of air is about the only thing that causes AZMPS to go out.  Of course, drippings off the meat will also cause it to go out.
> 
> Richard


I did toss them in the nuker...prior to starting this experiment last night. They were sitting outside overnight....guessing they could have picked up enough moisture to be a problem.  It did burn one full row and a third of the next.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

On a different note dumping the unburned pellets in the BGE makes for an interesting light the next time you go to light it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 9, 2015)

what kind/flavor of pellets are you using ??


----------



## cmayna (Jan 9, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Went out sitting on the table


Wow! My AMNPS and AMNTS smile big time when they are lit and sitting on a table.  Gone to heaven........


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> what kind/flavor of pellets are you using ??


The Pitmasters Choice that came with it...



cmayna said:


> Wow! My AMNPS and AMNTS smile big time when they are lit and sitting on a table.  Gone to heaven........


I am going to try it again if I am around the house tomorrow.  Dump it, brush it clean and load it up with some freshly nuked Pitmasters Choice pellets.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 9, 2015)

I find that it works better if I don't pack the pellets in ...  stir them up and leave em lose...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 9, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I find that it works better if I don't pack the pellets in ...  stir them up and leave em lose...


Perhaps that is where I went wrong, I didn't necessarily pack them in but they were far from loose. Thanks for the advice....


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 10, 2015)

Cleaned it out, nuked some fresh pellets, loosely refilled it and remit it. Burned for about 2 hours. Still sort of lit. There are some embers followed by a small gap between them and the un-used pellets. I moved the un-used pellets a bit to see if it would continue burning.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2015)

Load the AMNPS with pellets....   Dry in your oven, for 2 hours, at 275.....  then they will burn for 8-10 hours.... 

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2015)

Are you settng it directly in a solid surface or do you have an air gap between the bottom of the AMNPS and the surface it's sitting in?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 10, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are you settng it directly in a solid surface or do you have an air gap between the bottom of the AMNPS and the surface it's sitting in?


Was up on 2 bricks, but the bricks were not touching. Just pulled the bricks out and put it directly into a metal tray....

The burn was stopping over the gap between the bricks....


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 10, 2015)

Burned about half way up the first row before going out....same as before.


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2015)

IJ I don't have any problem with mine, but that did not keep me from playing with it. I picked up a pack of spring binder clip, from Staples attach to the bottom of the AMNPS it picks the tray up about 1 1/2"s. I place it over the hole in the drain pan on my MES40 the drip tray is removed from mine. I made a box that mine sits on with a large disposable tray to catch any drippings.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 10, 2015)

tropics said:


> IJ I don't have any problem with mine, but that did not keep me from playing with it. I picked up a pack of spring binder clip, from Staples attach to the bottom of the AMNPS it picks the tray up about 1 1/2"s. I place it over the hole in the drain pan on my MES40 the drip tray is removed from mine. I made a box that mine sits on with a large disposable tray to catch any drippings.


I have some of those clips. Pretty much given up. Will be emailing Todd later today. I have one of the 18" tunes and have had 0 problems with it. Fill it, light it and forget it. Really getting aggravated by this thing...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 10, 2015)

Patience has expired, back into the box it goes and will be buried in the garage tomorrow....I quit


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 10, 2015)

just PM Todd and send him a link to this thread...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 10, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> just PM Todd and send him a link to this thread...


Emailed Todd this morning but did not send him a link to this, yet to hear back from him...


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

Traded emails with Todd earlier, he is stumped. Final attempt...hear MES40 to 200*. Had just enough Pitmasters Choice to fill it. Put pellets in micro for 4 minutes. Pellets hot enough to deform the plastic container they were in. Put into AMNPS and hold butane torch on them for 50 seconds. After 10 minutes of burning blew them out and into the smoker they go...time will tell...

28 minutes have gone by since I put it in the smoker, barely smoking. Be surprised if it makes it to an hour.


----------



## wade (Jan 11, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I find that it works better if I don't pack the pellets in ... stir them up and leave em lose...


I find the opposite. It stays alight better if you compact the pellets slightly. Maybe it is a difference in altitude. We are at sea level.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

1 hour and it is out.


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2015)

IJ if you left them in a plastic container the moisture can not escape Try a paper plate with a paper towel.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 11, 2015)

I would love to see a few pics of your AMNPS in the BGE,  otherwise send both of them to me and I'll figure it out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, I am correct that you have also attempted to get your AMNPS up and smoking while being out of the BGE, just sitting on a table or something?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I would love to see a few pics of your AMNPS in the BGE,  otherwise send both of them to me and I'll figure it out. :banana_smiley:
> 
> Seriously, I am correct that you have also attempted to get your AMNPS up and smoking while being out of the BGE, just sitting on a table or something?


No pictures....sorry....You are correct about it not staying lit while sitting on a table...nor will it stay lit past an hour while on a grate inside the warmed up smoker. Todd has offered to exchange it for an 18" tube. Pretty sure it will be going back.....with how finicky it appears to be it is way to much of a pita for me...

Went into the garage and filled my 18" tube with the same pellets the grate will not burn. Hit it with the butane torch for 45 seconds. After 4-5 minutes of burning blow it out and stuff it in the mailbox....chugging along with no struggles....

May keep it...to try and figure out at a later date....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmmmm..  the only other thing I can think of is a bad batch of pellets maybe..  IDK


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Hmmmm.. the only other thing I can think of is a bad batch of pellets maybe.. IDK


But they are burning in the tube I got from Todd....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> But they are burning in the tube I got from Todd....



It doesn't matter what they do in the tube.....   get them dry in the oven, on an aluminum pie tin, for several hours above 250..... they will burn in the AMNPS....


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> It doesn't matter what they do in the tube..... get them dry in the oven, on an aluminum pie tin, for several hours above 250..... they will burn in the AMNPS....


Might have taken that a bit out of context....someone mentioned that perhaps I got a bag of bum pellets....my thinking is if the pellets were no good they would not be burning in the tube....either way if using this thing requires me to spend a couple of hours heating/drying the pellets and the tube does not it is sort of a no brainer as to which I will be using....

But....I am often a glutten for punishment. In Todds last email he made mention of how fill the AMNPS was. Got me wondering if perhaps it was not fill enough as the pellets were about 3/8 of an inch from the top. I pulled it back out of the garage and filled it, just sort of one channel flowing into the next. Did not dry the pellets in any way....and am using Bear Mountain Smokehouse Maple pellets. But it has been burning for about an hour and forty five minutes or so...speaking of burning....the tube has been sitting in a tray on the table, puffing happily along since about 1:45.....

Either way, I would like to Thank you folks for all the help....and patience.....with me. Will post an update later.....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh yeah, I overfill the AMNPS to the top and then some....   I can't get a partially full AMNPS to burn either.....


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 11, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Oh yeah, I overfill the AMNPS to the top and then some....   I can't get a partially full AMNPS to burn either.....


it has burnt the first row which is further than it has ever made it. 













20150111_212009.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2015)

Thumbs Up


----------



## wade (Jan 12, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Oh yeah, I overfill the AMNPS to the top and then some.... I can't get a partially full AMNPS to burn either.....


I over fill too but just make sure that you don't have any rogue pellets that bridge the rows or they will cause the burn to jump into the next row.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 12, 2015)

Rogue pellets.  I like that description  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      So the AMNPS wasn't filled enough?   I've never fill mine up to the top, worrying about them Rogue pellets.  Always stop about 1/4" + from the top.   But if filling to the top has resolved your issue, then all is good.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 12, 2015)

Resolved......for now...where did the picture go? Hmmmmmm


----------



## cmayna (Jan 12, 2015)

Which picture?


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 12, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Which picture?


the one that some knucklehead forgot to imbed...


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 12, 2015)

Glad you got it figured out, Ink.


----------



## jd0110 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wish I could the AMNPS was 'Smokin' ... To bad this wasn't figured out.   I just got my new AMNPS Thursday and tried to smoke a chicken in my MES40 with it.  Same issues as INK.  I can get mine going well outside the smoker it seems on both ends, and then once in the smoker it just dies.  I've tried to open vent all the way, and even pull out fill tube 1/2 way to allow more air in.   Makes me nervous everyone saying these don't work at elevation.  I'm @ 7000' ... 

Ink, how did you finally get yours working?  Seems you might have issues with both this and the tube.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 2, 2015)

jd0110 said:


> Wish I could the AMNPS was 'Smokin' ... To bad this wasn't figured out.   I just got my new AMNPS Thursday and tried to smoke a chicken in my MES40 with it.  Same issues as INK.  I can get mine going well outside the smoker it seems on both ends, and then once in the smoker it just dies.  I've tried to open vent all the way, and even pull out fill tube 1/2 way to allow more air in.   Makes me nervous everyone saying these don't work at elevation.  I'm @ 7000' ...
> 
> Ink, how did you finally get yours working?  Seems you might have issues with both this and the tube.


There is not enough oxygen at 7,000' alt..  you have to increase the air supply....  Something like the Mail Box mod...  or something smaller than the MB so you get almost 100% flow through air.....   Your smoker will also have to be warmed up to get a draft going...    Or hook up an aquarium air pump to the MB mod and just force air into your smoker.... 

Then there is the AMNTS Tube Smoker that may work at 7,000'....  you'll have to call Todd Johnson and get his advice.....

http://www.amazenproducts.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## jd0110 (Feb 2, 2015)

Best thing I did was just call Todd @ A-MAZE-N... Hats off to his great attitude and customer support.  Looking forward to trying this again with the tube @ 7000'.


----------

